# Women, what 10 things do you have to offer a man?



## Edmund Falcon

I guess this can go hand in hand with the other thread (about women's 10 requirements), but it's distinct, hence a separate thread. 

What 10 things do you have to offer a man? 

Please don't include two or more things that amount to the same thing. We're talking about 10 distinct things that you have to offer.


----------



## A Bit Much

I haven't thought about it. Maybe if I was single I could make a list...


----------



## Edmund Falcon

A Bit Much said:


> I haven't thought about it. Maybe if I was single I could make a list...


No that's ok, you can still make a list.


----------



## mablenc

1 Loyalty
2 honesty
3 friendship 
4 sex 
5 a home (as in food on the table and children taken care of)
6 resources (as in I can provide for us if he can't for whatever reason)
8 understanding, if I can't put myself in his shoes, who can? I know him best
9 care, I would wipe his hinny if he need me to (medically speaking) 
10 love
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much

Edmund Falcon said:


> No that's ok, you can still make a list.


Sure I could.

But if I found myself single again, I don't think I would. If I were signing up on one of those dating sites, then yes it would make sense to list my 10 best qualities because the purpose of those sites is to advertise that you are looking for a companion.

Thing is, I wouldn't be looking or advertising. I would just be myself, and if a man found me interesting enough to want to know me better, I may choose to seek something further with him. I may not. My worth as a woman isn't wrapped up in snagging a man or having a man in my life.

Sorry, I know this isn't really what you were asking. I'll stop the hijack and let someone else try to answer your question. I just find it (the question) sounds like a fishing expedition.


----------



## Edmund Falcon

A Bit Much said:


> Sure I could.
> 
> But if I found myself single again, I don't think I would. If I were signing up on one of those dating sites, then yes it would make sense to list my 10 best qualities because the purpose of those sites is to advertise that you are looking for a companion.
> 
> Thing is, I wouldn't be looking or advertising. I would just be myself, and if a man found me interesting enough to want to know me better, I may choose to seek something further with him. I may not. My worth as a woman isn't wrapped up in snagging a man or having a man in my life.
> 
> Sorry, I know this isn't really what you were asking. I'll stop the hijack and let someone else try to answer your question. I just find it (the question) sounds like a fishing expedition.


Not at all. The thing is, do you feel that you have 10 things to offer? If not, then that's obviously very worrying, but if you do, what are they? This isn't a dating site, but I'm just asking.


----------



## Edmund Falcon

mablenc said:


> 1 Loyalty
> 2 honesty
> 3 friendship
> 4 sex
> 5 a home (as in food on the table and children taken care of)
> 6 resources (as in I can provide for us if he can't for whatever reason)
> 8 understanding, if I can't put myself in his shoes, who can? I know him best
> 9 care, I would wipe his hinny if he need me to (medically speaking)
> 10 love
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very good thank you. That's a good list. You missed 7 but that's ok.


----------



## Holland

Why do you want to know? Are you writing an article?


----------



## waiwera

Gosh this was difficult to put into a 1-10 list.

What I offer *my* man is ...

1- *my love*

2- *my commitment and loyalty* to him and our family

3- *my body* and with that comes affection and sex and tender comforting such as holding and stroking when it's wanted or needed.

4- *my companionship and friendship*. We are best friends and we spends most of our free time together, if he wasn't my husband i would choose him as a friend...I'd like to think he feels the same.

5 - *services*, I do many things for him and the family that make their lives better and more comfortable. I enjoy doing this.

6 - *support*, I am the person he comes to when he needs someone to vent to or when he needs a cheerleader.

7 - *My humour*, sometimes we just need to laugh at life

8- * I'm a team player* I am happy to do what right for the team (husband and kids) rather than I WANT. 

9- *I'm a happy and passionate person* who smiles and laughs a lot... i believe this kind of energy is contagious.

10- *My desire to build a home* that is a soft place for us all to fall. Somewhere we feel fully accepted and welcomed. Hubby tells me often how much he loves coming home...


----------



## inquizitivemind

1. Love
2. Sex
3. Loyalty
4. Honesty
5. Children
6. Friendship
7. Moral Support
8. Thoughtfulness (Im the only one who remembers his birthday)
9. Caring through sickness and health
10. Housekeeper (As long as he takes out the trash and mows the lawn)


----------



## bewilderness

1. Sex...and lots of it. 
2. Wit
3. Beauty
4. Brains
5. I can cook like a mofo
6. Good work ethic (I am the primary breadwinner)
7. A beautiful and comfortable nest
8. Adventure (travel, camping, fishing, whatever)
9. Independence
10. A kind heart

Damn. I should marry me!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Edmund Falcon

navaeqq said:


> My worth as a woman isn't wrapped up in snagging a man or having a man in my life.


That's got nothing to do with this topic. The topic is what 10 things do you have to offer a man. You either feel that you have 10 things to offer, or, you do not.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

1. Faithfulness/loyalty/honesty
2. Love
3. Children and being the best mother to my ability
4. Food on the table before and after work 
5. Intimacy and sex
6. Friendship/companionship/conversation
7. A clean house
8. Clean and ironed clothes
9. Unconditional support
10. Surprises, I love surprising my husband 

I know it's more then 10 things. I want my husband happy. There are many more things I could add to this list.


----------

